# What Grain Ammo Is Best for .270 Under these conditions



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I just bought my first rifle a week ago(I own many shotguns). I purchased the Remington .270 and I was wondering what the best grain sized round you guys would recommend that I shoot through it? When I took it to the range a few days ago, I was shooting 130 grain 'Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silver Tips' which=$32.00 for a box of 20 rounds. A little too pricy for my taste. I live in the deep south so I wont be taking very long range shots with it like you might in Wyoming or Colorado. I'm going to be hunting deer with it. Also, how much does the brand of bullet really matter? :sniper: Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For deep South sized deer, about any store-brand 130 grain spire point bullet should work fine. For hogs you will want to stick with a well constructed controlled expansion bullet.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've got a Remington 760 in .270 caliber. Had it for nearly 40 years now.
I found the 150 gr. Sierra SBT to be a good overall load. It's dropped many a deer and 3 elk in their tracks. 
I leave for Alaska to hunt moose in September. I'll be using that gun and load.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Oldfireguy, unless you know that you can drop a moose quickly on the first shot, you may want to reconsider. A moose that goes a few hundred yards in the lower 48 usually isn't a big thing. In AK, it may be in the middle of a pond or creek when you find it and you won't be dragging it out.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

FL.Native said:


> I just bought my first rifle a week ago(I own many shotguns). I purchased the Remington .270 and I was wondering what the best grain sized round you guys would recommend that I shoot through it? When I took it to the range a few days ago, I was shooting 130 grain 'Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silver Tips' which=$32.00 for a box of 20 rounds. A little too pricy for my taste. I live in the deep south so I wont be taking very long range shots with it like you might in Wyoming or Colorado. I'm going to be hunting deer with it. Also, how much does the brand of bullet really matter? :sniper: Thanks again everyone.


Taking a short range shot is all the more reason to shoot a premium bullet. I have had good bullets come apart at short range due to higher velocity on impact. Finding a bullet that will not come apart at short range, but still expand properly at long range, that's what is more difficult, but there are plenty of them out there. I have hunted with non-premium bullets back in the day when there weren't a lot of choices. Now that I have a lot of choices, I always hunt with premium bullets. If you must hunt with cheaper bullets, I'd go with the heaviest you could get in a 270. I am thinking that would be 150gr. There are two reasons I would do this. One, the velocity will be lower, giving less chance to come apart. Two, the heavier bullet will still penetrate better if it does come apart.


----------

